# What a deal!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't you all wish we could shave costs like this in today's market?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

$250 was a fist full of dollars back in 1918! :thumbsup: I think you could buy a model T for not much more than that.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> $250 was a fist full of dollars back in 1918! :thumbsup: I think you could buy a model T for not much more than that.


 
Wow you remember that far back? And I thought I was old.........................


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Wow you remember that far back? And I thought I was old.........................



'Fraid not. Granddad was a pup back then. :whistling2:


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Don't you all wish we could shave costs like this in today's market?


My house was built in 1915 and I found the bill for new construct wire which was $32.50 that included 1 lite with a switch and 1 outlet in each room on a 30 amp service what more could you want, the econo job would have had pullchains


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, they sprang for the switches! Must have been a Rockefeller. $250.00 in labor savings, don't forget, was worth 5000 rides on a subway.


----------



## maxfieldd (Feb 3, 2008)

*Check out the suits*

The funny thing is, when I look at that picture, I see our office. You see, we all wear three piece suits to the office. It's not until we get on the job that we switch into jeans and a polo.:laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Another thing about this pic, if you account for inflation, $250 in 1918 is over $4000 today. They really saved a boat load. We scoff at the number, but never think of the relative size of the dollar.

And, to wire a house in 1915 for $32, that would equate to about $650 today. Considering the cost of materials at the time, they were raking it in!

InPhase277


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Another thing about this pic, if you account for inflation, $250 in 1918 is over $4000 today. They really saved a boat load. We scoff at the number, but never think of the relative size of the dollar.
> 
> And, to wire a house in 1915 for $32, that would equate to about $650 today. Considering the cost of materials at the time, they were raking it in!
> 
> InPhase277


That is a buck an amp.


----------

